# Thank You!



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Many thanks to everyone who came along and visited us at our Waxstock stand this year. We have the best customers ever! Enjoy cleaning and detailing your cars with all the goodies you purchased last weekend. :detailer:

See you next year!

*TEAM WAXSTOCK 2018*


----------

